# Best kids grips? Smallest diameter lock-on. What have you used?



## integral (May 12, 2006)

As above, any suggestions for a 7 year old?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have Lizard Skins Bearclaw lock ons on my son's bike right now. Smallest diameter grip they make.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

If they don't have to be lock-on ESI Racer's Edge are 30mm for about 1/2 the Bearclaws. I've also used one wrap of bar tape for an extremely small diameter.


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

I use road bar tape. You can make the grip as thick or thin as you want, and it comes in a ton of colors from the kids to pick from. It's also easy to customize the grip width the work with small hands and grip shift. It's cheap, too.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

bme107 said:


> If they don't have to be lock-on ESI Racer's Edge are 30mm for about 1/2 the Bearclaws. I've also used one wrap of bar tape for an extremely small diameter.


x2
I just picked some up for my 2 little ones. The other benefit is that since they do not have a pattern, they can be cut down. Adult grips are quite a bit longer than they need to be for little hands. They come in cool colors and can even be ordered direct using 2 or 3 colors.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

My daughter is 7, and I used ODI Ruffians on her bike. They're thin, and she liked being able to mix and match the grip and clamp colors.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

My son has small hands and really likes the Extralite foam grips. They stick great using hair spray.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

What about ODI Ruffian mini lockons with flange? Had them on my nephew's 16 when he w as 5-6. They looked pimp on his blue/black hotrock. The lock rings were ano blue .


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Not lock-ons, but I put Velo Micro Diamond Mini grips on my 2 girls' bikes. Only $5/pair at TreeFort, and they have a groove for wire. I used compressed air to install and they have not budged yet.

JMJ


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i use lizard skin "mini machine" (non-lock ons) grips for my 3 and 5 yr olds.

colors are limited tho.

i install with windex and they're gtg after a day.

actually, oury grips are the only ones i really have issues with using windex.

for color options, https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3149

no experience with the tangents, but jrbicycles is usually good.

id call ahead and double check stock status, tho.


----------



## integral (May 12, 2006)

Got the ODI mini's. All good!


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I got some small thin grips for my daughters bike, and they don'thave enough cushion. She wears gloves for trail rides, and is fine. Around town though without gloves, she complains that her hands hurt. Might have to try some foam grips. I have ECI Racers Edges on my bike, but on hot days without gloves, they get slick with sweaty hands.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

Grips will last longer with gloves.

My girls ALWAYS wear gloves on the bike. 

Actually, anyone that borrows one of my bikes gets a pair of gloves to borrow also.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

Another vote for the ODI Ruffians. They have a small diameter and grip well, with or without gloves. My son has been using them since he was 8 and he loves them. I have them and love them too FWIW. Another thing to consider is that with the Ruffians, he will be able to continue to use the same grip as he grows instead of changing to another grip when he gets older and needs adult sized grips.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Again with ruffians, but im going the 90mm inserts for grip shift but with locking clamps both ends. I let my son try mine while I was giving rogues a go, he liked them (and I went back to them, rogues now got moved to my commuter, great for riding without gloves)

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

I have used ODI Rogue for both my sons I find them more padded than the Ruffians. I ended up getting myself a pair after I installed them for the kids!


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

We use the esi silicone foam grips. The kids seem to love them, no complaints.


----------



## happybrahma (Oct 23, 2015)

wethepeople arrow grips!

I know, old thread, and not lock-on, but I recommend wethepeople arrow grips. They make them in short 115mm and also long 146mm.

You have to cut the flanges off for mtb use. They are 28mm diameter and very grippy. 

My 5 year old son uses them on his bikes and scooter. They are fantastic. The come with bmx-style nylon bar end plugs which well protect the ends of the grips/bars (a very good think for kid's gear)

I do admit, having an air compressor is a must when dealing with slide-on grips. You want a clean and dry fit or don't bother.


----------

